# Equipment Package



## Creekbank Farm (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm looking to start baling 40-50 acres next year. I currently have an old Bradley Davis hay rake and a Farmall H that will do my raking for at least the first year. I'm looking to spend less than 60k for a tractor, baler and mower. What would your recommendations be to stay under that budget? I'm in central IN and I am on fairly flat but some hilly ground. I know the H is gonna take forever to rake all that but it is what we have extra around and will upgrade that eventually. The fields we have are in beans this year and we are going to have them planted this fall. Still reading up on exactly what type of hay we want to plant.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Creekbank Farm said:


> I'm looking to start baling 40-50 acres next year. I currently have an old Bradley Davis hay rake and a Farmall H that will do my raking for at least the first year. I'm looking to spend less than 60k for a tractor, baler and mower. What would your recommendations be to stay under that budget? I'm in central IN and I am on fairly flat but some hilly ground. I know the H is gonna take forever to rake all that but it is what we have extra around and will upgrade that eventually. The fields we have are in beans this year and we are going to have them planted this fall. Still reading up on exactly what type of hay we want to plant.


There is old equipment & old equipment but your tractor & rake are museum pieces, no offence meant. The rake is a very important piece in haymaking and bale forming, I'd budget for an older (but newer than yours) bar rake and a bigger tractor you need a higher speed of travel & bars moving faster, this will give you a fluffier windrow less like to rope.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A large factor in equipment choice is what kind of crop you're producing and your location.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> A large factor in equipment choice is what kind of crop you're producing and your location.
> 
> Ralph


Came here to say pretty much the same. Is it 50 acres that needs cut every 30 days and is going to have a huge yield or twice per year at best and make two tons per acre total. Equipment needs would be a lot different. Not to mention what type of bales and what kind of storage.


----------



## ltfarm (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
Been haying on 60 acres in upstate New York for over 60 years. Half flat half very hilly. My market is for small square grass bales.
My first suggestion is to add a tedder to your equipment list. Here, it makes a world of difference on dealing with the weather. It may help if I share my equipment list: 966 IH tractor on a NH 575 baler kicking into 18' wagons. A JD 2640 tractor that pulls a NH 492 haybine, rakes with a Kuhn rotary rake and moves wagons. A JD 2440 tractor is on a Hesston 4 rotor tedder. This stuff is old by todays standards but gets the job done on this small acreage. 
Determine if your baler or mower is going to require the most horsepower and size your tractor accordingly. In my case, pulling the baler and a wagon with 125 bales kicked in on hills is why I need a 100 hp tractor.
I make hay alone and after its in the wagons under cover its up to the customer to unload onto their trailer/truck.


----------



## Creekbank Farm (Jun 27, 2021)

rjmoses said:


> A large factor in equipment choice is what kind of crop you're producing and your location.
> 
> Ralph


I’m in East Central Indiana and not 100% set on crop yet. Will likely be a orchard grass alfalfa mix? I’ve cut and baled before but never on my own and never had to plant so new to me.


----------



## Creekbank Farm (Jun 27, 2021)

8350HiTech said:


> Came here to say pretty much the same. Is it 50 acres that needs cut every 30 days and is going to have a huge yield or twice per year at best and make two tons per acre total. Equipment needs would be a lot different. Not to mention what type of bales and what kind of storage.


Plan is to get 3 cuts a year with a decent yield hopefully. Plan to start with round bales and then eventually get an old square baler just to do an acre or two for my wife’s goats. I have plenty of storage for both round and square bales.


----------

